# Looking for VO talents



## IdoL (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi All,

I am looking around for expats and thais who are working or have experiences as Professional Voice Over talents, based in Bangkok. 

I am looking for talents that can speak confidently and clearly in any Asian or European languages.

If you are interested or think you fit the job, please do not hesitate to drop me an email at:

aidil @ 3viewgroup . com

Please attach up to 3 latest samples of works or recordings, in wav or mp3 formats.

I will be looking forward to your emails.

Thx!


----------

